# Help! Stinky pup...



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness. My pup is 9 weeks and I have never smelt farts like it (and I live with 3 boys)

I feed her barking heads puppy. Is it known to cause this problem?
I'm honestly not exaggerating, the smell is sooo strong .


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max was very farty (but not particularly smelly) but with runny poo, until I took him off kibble and now feed him chicken, rice and veg, (with yoghurt and cod liver oil added once a day). No more farts and firm well formed poo. He was on fish.4 dogs and I was trying to swap him onto burns.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly is Max's sister and we got her off Fish4Dogs as quickly as possible because of the frequent+++ runny+++ poos! She's now on Barking Heads supplemented with chicken, salmon and white fish. Bottie burps are a bit whiffy but really nothing bad, certainly nothing eye watering! We normally notice them just before she needs to go outside. Poos much much better and only a few times a day instead of 12 day and night...

Toffin
x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine are fed raw and I could count on one hand the times they have farted


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is Jasper still on Fish4dogs? For some reason I'm a bit scared of feeding raw. I see maggots and flies on the horizon, and a friend in SA fed her dogs raw bones ( at least) and one of her dogs got a blockage and died. Not sure if the diet was totally raw or a mixture. In my head I have visions of a butchers shop (mad I know for one little cockerpoo), but these are my issues! Input please.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Raw does not necessarily mean feeding bones..I primarily use natural instinct which looks like mince meat and comes frozen in ice cream like tubs...it's very easy as all the added veg and good things are already added.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh ok, that sounds more manageable. What about if they need to go into kennels. Do you supply it for them?


----------



## Dazzlegirl (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies . Not sure about going raw. Only two smelly ones last night, though my parents had come for tea and were quite amazed!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's on raw, NI and I think she's only farted once - or it could have been the hubby  She is very odour free


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are on raw and they never fart! That just leaves hubby perhaps I should feed him raw!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol Tessybear !!!
Dexter only farts v occasionally - it used to be more when he was a puppy. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Ruby is on Barking Heads puppy and I have not noticed any smelly farts!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

When Stela was a puppy 12wk-16wk or so, she had very smelly farts but not any more. I did switch her food to a different kibble-made with human grade meat/fish and also feed her home cooked food. I thing it is also a matter of maturing of the digestive tract.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger is on blue buffalo.and to my knowledge she never farted yet,least-ways none that i could smell


----------

